# Fully vs. Hardtail (Copperhead 3 vs. Serious Mt. Caract)



## PacmanJ (13. Mai 2009)

Servus zusammen, 

ich benötige Entscheidungshilfe, ich weiß das Thema wurde schon oft angesprochen und ich habe mir auch einiges dazu durchgelesen aber ich kann mich trotzdem nicht so richtig entscheiden zumal ich einfach nicht über die technischen Kenntnisse verfüge. 

Ich möchte mir ein MTB kaufen mit dem ich vor allem auf Kies und Asphalt fahren möchte jedoch will ich auch ab und zu auf Wiesen und im Wald abwärts fahren. 

Ich hatte mich eigentlich schon in ein MTB verliebt in das Bulls Copperhead 3. Von dem ich auch nur gutes gelesen habe. Ich habe es mir bis heute mittag reservieren lassen. 
Jetzt hat mich aber gestern folgender Artikel verunsichert: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/know-how/expertentipps/kaufberatung/fully-vs-hardtail.35211.2.htm

Und ich habe wieder angefangen mit der Suche nach Fullys. Dabei bin ich auf folgendes MTB gestoßen *"Serious Mt. Caract"*. http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mtb-fullsuspensions/serious-mt-cataract/19129.html

Jetzt weiß ich nicht so recht ob ich das Serious oder das Copperhead nehemen soll?! kann mir jemand Ratschläge geben???


PS: Hab gerade ncoh ein drittes Rad gefunden allerdings ohne Marke bei Ebay... http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Alu-MTB-Mountainbike-SHIMANO-27-XT-Fully-Tora-Neu09_W0QQitemZ270389166023QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item270389166023&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50


Danke für deine Hilfe

mfg Jochen


----------



## ACE6 (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo PacmanJ,

naja, wenn ich ehrlich bin würde ich keines von beiden nehmen, die wo etwas taugen gehen erst bei ca. 1200 ,- los ...

Schreib den mal an, das scheint mit nicht schlecht zu sein, ist zwar Gebraucht aber um Welten besser, denke ich.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/186001/cat/43/date/1194797560


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacmanJ (13. Mai 2009)

Danke für den Hinweis... habe ihn gleich angeschrieben. Auf was muss ich achten wenn ich ein gebrauchtes kaufe???

Greetz


----------



## CrossX (13. Mai 2009)

Ganz ehrlich. Wenn du nur Wald und Schotterwege fahren willst, nimm das Copperhead 3. Das hat ne super Ausstattung für das Geld und es ist auch so ein super Bike. Bin es selbst schon des öfteren beim Kollegen gefahren. 
Bei nem Gebrauchtrad weißt du nie, was der Vorbesitzer damit gemacht hat. Und ein Fully brauchst du bei dem Einsatzgebiet wirklich nicht. Ist nur mehr Wartungsaufwand und Kosten.

Das Serious Mt. Caract ist wirklich keine Alternative zum Bulls, allein schon von der Auswahl der Anbauteile (Deore vs Komlette XT-Gruppe). Und lass dir bloß nicht einreden das ein HT für 1000 Euro Schrott ist. Bei nem Fully stimmt der Spruch schon eher. Da fangen die wirklich guten Bikes erst so ab ca 1800 Euro an.


----------



## PacmanJ (13. Mai 2009)

Ja ich bin schon überzeugt von dem Copperhead, bin es auch schon Probe gefahren... 
es ist halt kein Fully, aber momentan lohnt es sich nicht für mich mehr wie 1000 Euro auszugeben, da ich nicht täglich fahren kann.


----------



## CrossX (13. Mai 2009)

Hab mir den Bericht HT vs Fully auch mal durchgelesen. Da wird das HT schon ganzschön runtergeputzt. 
In der Realität sieht das aber imho doch etwas anders aus. 15kg sind ein deutlicher Unterschied zu 12,44kg und das Ghost HT ist auch ziemlich schlecht ausgestattet für das Geld. Zusätzlich wird Ghost auch beim Fully noch ordentlich gespart haben um das für 1250 Euro anbieten zu können. Die hochwertigsten Lager werden da wahrscheinlich nicht verbaut sein. 
Und wie schon gesagt. Für dein Einsatzgebiet ist ein HT einfach die bessere Wahl. Bergab kann man es auch mit nem Ht richtig krachen lassen. Ne Freundin fährt das Bulls Jinga 2 und brettert damit so ziemlich jeden Trail runter ohne Probleme. Da muss ich mit meinem Fully schon ordentlich reinhauen um da mitzukommen.


----------



## PacmanJ (13. Mai 2009)

Also der Bericht is echt krass. Was mich am meisten verwundert ist eigentlich, dass beide Räder in der gleichen Preiskategorie liegen. Für mich klingt das einfach nicht logisch, ein Dämpfer steigert doch die Komponentenpreise sowie das Gewicht. Wie soll also ein Fully für den Preis die gleiche Qualität haben wie das Hardtail???


----------



## Baschdl-BW (14. Mai 2009)

Hi, 
also ich hab nun beides Hardteil Coperhead3 und Fully Nerve XC.

Das Bulls ist nicht schlecht. Leicht, schnell, Schön windig, Angenehme Sitzpossition

Nur die Bremsen könnten etwas Griffiger sein. (Mit anderen Bremsbekägen machbar)

Gut für diese Bereiche in denen du fährst. 

Das Fully ist komfortabler allerdings auch schwerer. Je nach dem leichtes Wippen oder Pedalrückschlag beim Bergauf fahren. 
Mein Fully nehm ich nur wenns Gröbber wird. Singeltrails, Gebirge, Lange Touren.

Gruß Baschdl


----------



## PacmanJ (15. Mai 2009)

Also nach langem hin und her habe ich mich für das Copperhead entschieden und es macht verdammt viel Spaß!!! 
Danke für eure Hilfe!!!


Grüße


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Mai 2009)

Das Serious Fully ist nicht wirklich das Beste. Und so ein Ebay-Fully habe ich auch als erstes Bike gehabt. Gleiche Preislage und fast identische Ausstattung. Solche Bikes sieht man oft bei Ebay. Nach noch nicht mal einem halben Jahr wollte ich ein ordentliches Bike und dann wurde es ein Cube AMS Pro Fully. 
Wenn man ein odentliches Fully haben möchte, dann sollte man schon min. 1700 Euro investieren. 
Bei Hardtails gehts meiner Meinung nach ab 900 Euro los. 
Wenn dir das Mountainbiken in Zukunft Spaß macht, dann willst du sowieso irgendwann ein besseres höherwertigeres Bike.  

Also gute Wahl von dir! Und viel Spaß.


----------

